# Schlauchboot gesucht!!!!!



## MartinVahldiek (23. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Angelgemeinde,

mir ist letztens der Unterboden von meinem Schlauchboot abgesprungen und ist wohl nicht mehr zu reparieren. Jetzt suche ich dringenst ein neues gebrauchtes Schlauchboot.
Wenn der Wind sich legt, dann muss ich doch los, dafür hat wohl jeder, der sich hier tummelt vollstes Verständnis!!!
Also meine Frage: Hat jemand von Euch ein Schlauchboot zu verkaufen oder kennt jemanden, der eins zu verkaufen hat, oder der einen kennt, der.....?
Wie auch immer, ich brauch unbedingt ein neuen Schlauch, sonst steh ich auf dem selbigen.
Evtl. gibt es ja auch Händler, die gebrauchte Schlauchboot verkaufen.
Es sollte übrigens so 3,50 Meter sein und einen festen Boden (Holz oder Alu) haben.
Vielen Dank schonmal an meine Retter!!!!
Gruß
Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2002)

Schick mal Albatros ne PM oder ne Mail, der ist doch aus der Bootsbranche.
Ich hab leider kein Boot für Dich, sorry.


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Oktober 2002)

Híer gibt es Gebrauchtboote .
Viel Glück bei deiner Suche !!!


----------



## Albatros (23. Oktober 2002)

Hi Martin#h

zur Zeit haben wir leider auch kein gebrauchtes Schlauchboot in der Größe für Dich. Anfang der Saison hatten wir welche, aber die sind natürlich alle verkauft
Wieviel in etwa darf es kosten? Willst Du das Schlauchboot im Kofferaum des Auto`s transportieren, oder soll es trailerbar sein? Bei eBay sind zur Zeit zwei (neuwertig) eingestellt allerdings mit Motoren. Vielleicht kann man mal fragen, ob auch getrennt verkauft wird. Die Preise dürften sich dann irgendwo so bei 1000€ einpendeln. Hier die Links:

Schlauchboot
Schlauchboot
Schlauchboot


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2002)

Sach ich doch: Albatros wenns ums Boote geht :m  :m  :m


----------



## MartinVahldiek (23. Oktober 2002)

Hallihallo,

erstmal vielen Dank an alle. Die Resonanz war ja wirklich toll.
Leider war noch nicht das richtige dabei. ich wollte maximal 500 Euro ausgeben und muss das Boot im Kofferraum transportieren.
Einen AB hab ich schon, wie gesagt, es fehlt nur das Boot.
Habe schon überlegt, ob ich nur mit motor rausfahre. Den Schaft in der einen Hand, den Kescher in der anderen und zwei Wobbler an die Füße!!!? Mit ein bisschen Körperspannung wird es schon funktionieren. :q  Überzeugt bin ich davon zwar noch nicht, aber wenn ich nicht bald ein Boot finde, bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig.
Falls jemand noch nen Tipp hat oder eins zu verkaufen - haut in die Tasten.

Danke

Martin


----------



## Seehund (23. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Martin,
wenn es klappt möchte ich dir hier ein Schlauchboot zeigen.

Wird vielleich für dich im Augenblick nicht das richtige sein, ist eher als Idee zu betrachten. :q 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2002)

booooaaaah vortrieb ohne Ende
Schlauchboot mit 750Ps
Wo brauch man denn sowas ????


----------



## havkat (23. Oktober 2002)

Jau!

So´n Panzerkreuzer habe ich, in diesem Jahr, im Kattfjord rumcruisen sehn. Schon gehört bevor gesehen. :q
War allerdings ein Inborder, die gesamte Plicht war nur Motorblock. Power pur!

Raus auf die Seelachsbank?  *ERSTER!!* :q


----------



## Albatros (23. Oktober 2002)

@ace

Bundeswehr, THW, DGZRS usw. fahren solche Boote. Muss der absolute Wahnsinn sein. Über 120 km/h auf dem Wasser, daß ist schon was  :l


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Oktober 2002)

booooaaaah Ey !!!
Aber dieser &quot;klitzekleine&quot; orange Tank..... :q 

Aber schön wärs....heute Langeland und morgen Bornholm :k


----------



## Seehund (23. Oktober 2002)

@ alle hier,

habe diese Schlauchboote letzte Woche in Spanien gesehen.

Hierbei handelt es sich um beschlagnahmte Schmuggelboote aus der Gegend um Gibralta. 

Diese beschlagnahmten Boote bekommen dann ein Blaulicht aufgesetzt und nun fährt die Spanische Wasserpolizei damit rum.

Länge 13.50 mtr. 3 x 250 PS Motoren. Nur fliegen ist schöner.

Aber Platz zum Angeln haben diese Boote doch auch :z 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Ace (23. Oktober 2002)

@ Seehund 
Platz zum Angeln ist jede Menge, das ist ja das geile

Dieses Boot gehörte dann aber dem Oberschmuggler es hat nähmlich 3 Motoren dieses Mordskalibers


----------



## Dorsch (24. Oktober 2002)

guck mal hier http://www.vebeg.de/default2.htm
ab und zu haben die auch schlauchboote von der BW. oder
vom THW.vieleicht ist mal was dabei.


----------



## Schleie! (24. Oktober 2002)

#6 #6 #6 ! Boahhh ACE!


----------

